# Ecran ibook G3 cassé



## gregevangile (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Ayant plié l'écran de mon ibook qui ne fonctionne plus qu'a moitié, je voudrais le remplacer. Est-il facil de monter un ecran de rechange? voir une dalle lcd??  Et ou en  trouver d'occase pas cher?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

Alors deux points :

1) quel iBook G3 ? Le "Palourde" ou le "Dual USB" ? de toute façon, si changer l'écran complet est abordable, changer juste la dalle devient nettement plus compliqué !

2) Ce fil n'a pas sa place ici, direction "classic Mac". Même si "techniquement", un écran est un périphérique", quand il s'agit de celui d'un portable ou d'un "tout en un" (iMac), c'est trop intimement lié à la machine pour pouvoir en être dissocié !


----------

